# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Çfarë lidhje kanë këta dy persona?

## skender76

Ne stacion te autobusit, nje mengjes heret ndodheshin nje burre me kostum te zi e nje grua me veshje mirditore. Mas pak kohe mbrrin nje udhetar tjeter po me kostum te zi dhe pasi pershendeten e bajn pak muhabet, bahet pak kurioz dhe pyet gruan se personi qe kishte perkrah ishte burri i saj. Gruaja i pergjigjet: Jo, por nena ime ka ba(lind) nanen e kti. Gjen lidhjen qe kan keta dy persona.

----------


## Qendi

Ata ishin Nip e Teze.

----------


## skender76

> Ata ishin Nip e Teze.


Keshtu duket, por jo.

----------


## goldian

nene e bir mendoj une

----------


## skender76

> nene e bir mendoj une


E sakte. Bravooo...

----------


## RaPSouL

Tema eshte konsumuar.

----------

